# Ice Rod Spring Bobbers/Strike Indicators



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've been using the less expensive "Spring Bobbers/Strike Indicators" for years, but now looking into the more expensive & so-called "Better Models". Frabill has a Titanium Model retailing for $20 each. St Croix has an "adjustable unit". The Spring Style seems to be more sensitive from my experience.

Anybody with any comments, experiences, with the "Better Ones"?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I picked up a couple of the Frabill Titanium strike indicators at Gander last week. They were 2 for $9.99. They are awesome. I used them up on East Harbor last week. I saw the lightest of strikes. They have my recommendation!

Wes


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I ordered and waiting on 2 st croix silver series rods that come with their indicator. I've also used the frabills and they are great.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> I've been using the less expensive "Spring Bobbers/Strike Indicators" for years, but now looking into the more expensive & so-called "Better Models". Frabill has a Titanium Model retailing for $20 each. St Croix has an "adjustable unit". The Spring Style seems to be more sensitive from my experience.
> 
> Anybody with any comments, experiences, with the "Better Ones"?
> 
> ...


Do the Michigan or Sandusky thing but my boy fish To win does good enough with his indicators!


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the frabill titanium


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have used this type for many years but I am thinking about getting a St. Croix with the actual spring style bobber. I have a couple like the op posted but I quit using them because they were just not sensitive enough.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've only used the Frabil titanium. I'm satisfied...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a st croix with spring bobber built in. Loved it for a few years until I got my hands on the titanium spring bobber from frabil. 
I like how easy it is to adjust the frabil and it very sensitive. Also the frabil can go on any rod. That way I'm not stuck using one rod.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good advise


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Used to use spring bobbers quite a bit. Now I favor the rods that don't need a spring bobber. Fish 13's tickle stick , No # 8 company snitch rod and the Flat side rod. All 3 have sensitive enough tips to detect any bite regardless of how light.

My last trip where I split my head open on the ice. The Snitch rod was an all-star performer. The gills were hitting light almost felt like a minnow swimming on your hook instead of a bite.

Even the " up" bites were readily detected. Do yourself a favor and pick up a couple of these three rods.
Some are even sporting "clearance " prices since the warm snap. Bet those that try these rods will give up on the old tech spring bobbers.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive used the old style for yrs great on the ol school rods.I now use the plastic attachmt clip and rig with a spring from a bic ltr little tip glue a bead and 30 lb wire for tip SUPER sensitive.I don't think I ll be using them this year.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I also have a meat stick which is good for a little heavier lures imo but nothing beats my frabil titanium.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I used to use them a lot but these days, they're making actual rods with extremely sensitive tips and I've started buying those, don't need the spring bobbers anymore.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Big thanks to Minnowhead for telling me about those Rapala spring bobbers!!! Called Kames and got the last set this morning!! Really like and can't wait for more ice


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

